
Show HN: Email design slicing and coding for you. - mmiliauskas
http://email2code.com/
======
ColinWright
I have no idea what this is or does, and my confidence is not increased when
the alleged number of point on the HN submission is misreported.

~~~
mmiliauskas
Hi Colin, first of all thank you BIG TIME for making effort to make a comment!
It just sucks when you make something, looks useful, but then nobody seems to
get it... and it just fades away...

Now getting to the point :): 1) What it does? It takes a PSD file of your
email design and spits out HTML code of email template with sliced images,
that are used in that template.

2) "HN submission is misreported", for me it shows 2 points, when I visit the
site, and it seems to be correct on HN too, there is a slight delay ( I have
just noticed that myself ), but it is a more of a loose for me, because it
shows less on my page, than on HN. HN doesn't really provide a "share" button,
so I used this hack from <http://hnlike.com>. I am using it first time, but it
seems to be legit...

Feel free to add some more criticism :)

